# Some of my recent logs & lumber



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Small burly mountain maple from the local mountains here. It's hard maple & there's a few different varieties but I can't find any real data about them. 









.38 slug buried in an oak:









Cedar slabs from a standing dead tree in a cemetery:


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

qbilder said:


> Cedar slabs from a standing dead tree in a cemetery:


Well, duh...that's why it was in the cemetery! :laughing: 

Seriously though, do you have pics of that maple you sliced up?


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That's some seriously nice looking logs and lumber.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

qbilder said:


> Small burly mountain maple from the local mountains here. It's hard maple & there's a few different varieties but I can't find any real data about them.


http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/map/zonemap.cfm Click on your state, enter maple beside "common:" and I found a few you can see the leaves and stuff. It may help you ID them if you wanted to.






.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice lumber my friend.. Def need pics of the maple!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Daren said:


> http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/map/zonemap.cfm Click on your state, enter maple beside "common:" and I found a few you can see the leaves and stuff. It may help you ID them if you wanted to.
> .


Thanks for the link. The rocky mountain maple is just a shrub, doesn't get but a few inches diameter, maybe 6" tops. The big tooth maple is one of the common hard maples. There's at least two others though that I cannot find anything about. I think they classify them all as the same but they are clearly different. Lumber looks the same, though. Here's pics of two different leaves that are quite different, and there's another I couldn't find that looks more like the one on the right except instead of rounded lobe tips, it has sharp. Also slightly different shape. It would be the big tooth. But these two here i'm not sure about. The bark is even different.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Ibangwood said:


> Nice lumber my friend.. Def need pics of the maple!


That maple turned out somewhat uneventful. Once opened up, it was clean white and the only figure was inside of the outcrops. However, I did get the 100lb burl from the base of it but I haven't cut it yet.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Always a buzzkill when you find something knarly and you cut it open and it's just blah..


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Ibangwood said:


> Always a buzzkill when you find something knarly and you cut it open and it's just blah..


For sure. But it's fun when you get pleasant surprises. This past fall I was cutting some straight maples & had to remove a tree to keep the target tree from catching up on it as it fell. The tree I removed to make room turned out to be crazy fiddleback maple. I'd have never known if it weren't for being in a hurry and just zipped through it. As it fell, it peeled the back side of the trunk to reveal the internal figure. Otherwise it would have been firewood. Instead it got quarter sawn into 8/4 & I got some really nice stuff from the junk tree.


----------

